# Issues with resolution on Dreamweaver MX-created pages



## 36zero (Aug 10, 2008)

Heya, my website has some problems with resolutions on different monitors.

www.36-zero.net

I've seen it on different monitors - there are background images that often don't load, one side is often larger than the other, the bottom of the direction buttons are sligthly cropped, as well as a few other things. On my PC, the one I created it on, it all looks its intended way.

Is there any way I can alter the resolution size of my entire site to create a universal proportion that isn't different depending on monitor size? Is there an option in Dreamweaver MX that lets me scale the pages?

Thanks..:tongue:


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Well... your page isn't an image lol, so you really can't "scale" it. Screen resolution and browser compatibility have always been a problem... it's really a pain.

I tried reducing the width of my browser window to kinda sorta simulate a smaller resolution... I noticed that some of the buttons disappeared. I can't really tell you how to fix some of the other problems, but I can suggest one thing you can do.

Scale all of your images down individually to fit properly in an 800x600 monitor or whatever. Then create a whole second site called like index_small.html contact_small.html and stuff like that.

Then include this script in the head of your document.

<script type="text/javascript">
if(screen.width<1024){
window.location = "otherurl.html";
}
</script>

Then if someone shows up with a low res monitor, they will be redirected to another page that is made for low res screens. Does this make sense?

Obviously this is a pain and there are other ways of doing it, but do you know HTML? I kind of assumed you didn't, but you may. Let me know if you do or not.

Edit - In that script, you have to change where it says "otherurl.html" to whatever page you want it to redirect to... like "index_small.html".


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, you seem to have quite a few frames in your site... You may want to consider a fixed layout rather than a liquid one (which is your problem with the site right now)...

In dreamweaver you need to take that main page and ensure that the frames are scrollable... theres quite a lot i can't think of exactly how to change this site to make it "scale" / better for small browsers... but if you allow scrolling no matter how ugly the scrollbars you will be allowing users to see your content.

I've been suggesting it a lot tonight but the tutorials at this website: www.w3schools.com are amazing and would teach you HTML&CSS, because in my opinion wysiwyg editors are a big letdown (they don't display webpages the same on different browsers/they don't allow for a lot of compatibility(resolution, size, etc.))

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I definitely agree with jamiemac. Learn HTML! It's a tremendous help when creating a website.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers FredT =], lol i've seen a lot of you tonight on this forum =]

Just want to wish you luck with learning Javascript, and happy coding =].

As i've mentionned a lot on this forum the resource www.w3schools.com is the most useful resource i've come accross for web-building/design/development work.
I suggest you use it 36zero, because a CSS only based layout would be a lot better than a framebased layout in this case (because it seems quite un-needed).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Indeed, you have seen a lot of me tonight. I participate now and then if I have time or if I come for some specific reason, but I usually hang around in the Mac forum helping out with os x or mac hardware issues.

I like it over here though, it seems like I know a little bit more about web dev stuff than with Mac stuff, even though I do like both.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, good =] I tend to be in windows XP/Vista, this sub-forum, programming and the web-browser forums. Ironically i'm most active here.


----------

